
Show HN: Opel for Business - ob1gman
https://opel.org/business.html
======
kozak
The name is highly confusing, at least for a European. While I read through
the text, I try as hard as I can to context-switch from a car brand to
something else, and I fail.

But if this service can only text to US phone numbers, then this is probably
fine.

~~~
znpy
Indeed. I was thinking of Opel the car maker.

